# Getting Close



## monteolsen1 (Apr 29, 2007)

Our new 2008 26RLS is waiting for us at the dealer. We've already delivered our trade-in, and our check is supposedly waiting at our lender. (They made a mistake on the terms and had to rewrite the loan, otherwise, we'd have picked up the trailer today.)

We've already had our walk-through, which lasted about 1 1/2 hours, and the trailer is very very nice. We're excited to start using it - possibly this weekend. The problem is that all of the state parks are booked. Oh well. I guess we'll have to find a private one nearby.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

monteolsen1,

Congrats on the new 26RLS. Enjoy and happy camping! Hope you find a great place to go this weekend.


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats on the new trailer. You're going to love the 26RLS, we have the '07 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Exciting!!

Tami


----------



## monteolsen1 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks all. We're very excited about it! We'll give a report soon. Sarge helped put our mind at ease about towing with our 2004 F150 FX4 with tow package. We're going to take it out on a short trip this weekend and see how things go. I'm sure we'll find some gotchas, and hopefully I'll be able to fix em where we are.

Sarge helped put our mind at ease about towing (we have a 2004 FX4 F150 with two package). I'm still a it concerned about that tongue weight. Do any of you find that you need to store your stuff over the axle or toward the back of the trailer to make up for that?

Thanks again to everyone.









Monte

(with DW Theresa and DS Joseph - 12 years old, and, of course, our dog, Izzy)



RizFam said:


> Very Exciting!!
> 
> Tami


----------



## monteolsen1 (Apr 29, 2007)

We picked up our Outback last Friday and drove north towards Portland for a shakedown cruise. We stayed at Aurora Acres RV Park, just south of Wilsonville. Suggestion is not to stay there. If you wind up on the north end of this park, you are subjected to all kinds of trucks (both pickup and semi) blasting down the road to the freeway, which is only a few hundred yards away.

The park is well kept, it's busy, but it's loud outside. We stayed here as Champoeg State Park is booked on all weekends through the end of the summer (as are almost all of Oregon's state parks, unfortunately).

The trailer towed extremely well behind our 2004 F150. Had nary a problem. I didn't push it and kept around 60 mph. Going up Ankenny Hill south of Salem slowed us to about 50 to 55 mph, but, again, I didn't push it with the 26RLS behind us.

We chose not to put antisway bars on the hitch, and it appears that we may not need them. We drove into a strong headwind and were passed by several semis. We had more problems with some blunt-nosed RVs than we ever thought of having with the semis. The trailer tracked well. The Prodigy brake assist is absolutely astounding. It works like a charm and the truck stopped easily - almost as if there was no trailer behind us.

We had no problems on this trip as far as leaks. I found that the dealer forgot to put in the toilet paper roll holder and the small hand towel holder and am trying to figure out where those go. Is there any place with reinforcing where these are placed as a matter of routine?

The fan in the middle of the trailer is kind of squeaky and we may ask that it be replaced.

I'm not sure how level the slideout is. we couldn't tell because our concrete pad on which the trailer sat was tilted at an angle. Does anyone have suggestions for leveling a trailer in a situation like this (where the pad or site is tilted)?

We saw three Outbacks during our short stay. Two (a trailer and a fifth wheel) were heading south on I-5, pulling out of Wilsonville. A third was in Aurora Acres itself. We didn't meet the folks in the trailer in Aurora Acres and never saw them around the trailer so we could say, "Hi."

We really like the layout of the trailer. It offers a lot of privacy and good seperation of space.


----------



## dmax (Jun 17, 2007)

I throw a few scrap 2x6's and strips of plywood in the back of the truck, and back the camper over whatever combination it takes to get it level.

Brian


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new trailer - we use Lynx Levelers to level our 23RS.

-CC


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations!!

X2 on the Lynx Levelers









No anti-sway?








Please read the thread about the family in the Ford F-250 that was passed by a semi truck, flipped their truck and killed their son







Click here It might just change your mind...

The entry by campntn said it all...even with a Chevy 2500 diesel tv and sway bars, nothing is ever guaranteed, but wouldn't you want to have every chance to come out ok if a really bad situation occurred?


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats on your new 26!!!

We are just over the hill from you in Mt. Hood. There will be a fall PNW Outbackers Rally inSeptember you should take your family to. We are expecting a new addition to our outback family in Sept. so we probably won't be able to make it.

Please reconsider antisway. If not for your own family then for the other families on the road. I have a F350 and got into a nasty sway with my last trailer (20')running the gorge without antisway. Ordered a sway bar as soon as we got home and have never left my house without antisway since then.

Happy Camping,
Scott


----------



## monteolsen1 (Apr 29, 2007)

We're going to get the antisway bars. You're opinions mean a great deal. Thanks for the feedback.

There are two brand new Outback Fifth Wheels being stored very close to our trailer in the Eugene RV and Boat Storage, also. I wonder who owns those?



Scott and Jamie said:


> Congrats on your new 26!!!
> 
> We are just over the hill from you in Mt. Hood. There will be a fall PNW Outbackers Rally inSeptember you should take your family to. We are expecting a new addition to our outback family in Sept. so we probably won't be able to make it.
> 
> ...


----------

